# Grey Waste Water container



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have two see attachments:

The black one is just too deep to fit under my van
The wastemaster fits under but is far too big to carry around when we are just spending one night in a place
I have taken to using a little 5 litre container but that is too small some of the time

I have seen something like the black plastic one but half the thickness it was in blue and probably held 10-15 litres

Anyone know where to get one


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Frank,

From the picture it looks a bit like an oil drainer. I'm not sure though how much they hold, probably 10 litres at the most.

JohnW


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Why do you need to fit the black one under the van? Could you not extend the drain hose to reach the waste tank placed close to the side or rear of the van? 

The extended hose could be clipped up under the floor with a terry clip or something. 

Presumably you have this problem because there is no space under the floor of your van for a permanently mounted waste tank?

Carol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Frank,
I think the lower profile one to which you refer has been reduced to obsolescence by the wastemaster. Any you see about are relics of the past. I had one up until last year, a relic of my caravanning days. I used to be asked where I got it from! It developed so many holes in it that I had to throw it away and could not find an identical replacement. 

I have opted for the bulky wastemaster, not ideal but it does have its merits and I have the option to leave it at home if my touring plans don't involve long stopovers.

peedee


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Frank

Anything on the Agent Fiamma website any good?

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#364x0

regards

Herman


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> From the picture it looks a bit like an oil drainer. I'm not sure though how much they hold, probably 10 litres at the most.
> 
> JohnW


10 litres would do 5 litres is often OK


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

witch said:


> Why do you need to fit the black one under the van? Could you not extend the drain hose to reach the waste tank placed close to the side or rear of the van?
> 
> The extended hose could be clipped up under the floor with a terry clip or something.
> 
> ...


Would you believe the shower and the sink drain separately 2 metres apart!and no there isn't really room underneath and anyway I would need a ramp or pit to install one the Renault is very low.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Herman said:


> Frank
> 
> Anything on the Agent Fiamma website any good?
> 
> ...


no too deep but thanks anyway


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Frank 

I have the 21W grey one from Fiamma - I use it for draining the tank when there's no motorhome service points, but it takes up a fair bit of space. Don't forget that outdoorbits do fiamma stuff :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Frank

I have seen caravanners using a very flat black plastic container. It must be less than 9 inches in height with various drain hole options.
have a poke round your local accessory outlets, should be stocked by them.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

On a tip!!!! We have been having the same trouble with our waste water. Having a Adria Twin we could not find a black waste to fit under the van. 

While we were away at the C.C. rally at the w/end walking the dog she led us to a rubbish tip in a field. And guess what!!! in amongst the rubbish was a shallow black waste, the type we were looking for and I was convinced it had a leak!. Fits beautifully and no leaks.. Just needs a bit of a clean up.

Ros.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

This maybe what you are looking for.

http://www.toolsnstuff.co.uk/produc...-and-Recycle-Container-10ltr&products_id=4310

Colin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

......or this-collapsible bucket

http://uk.shopping.com/xGS-folding bucket~NS-1~linkin_id-8016430

11 litres


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I use the 25 litre black one, and it's a tight fit under my van. As the waste tank is under the van, the top of the container is usually higher than the bottom of the tank, so I usually can't empty it completely. Extending the waste pipe wouldn't help unless I was on a sloping site. Anything less than 25 litres would drive me nuts, as I'd be constantly emptying it. I have to do it in the cold and driving rain more than you lot with houses :lol:.

So I want a flat 25 litre one!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

johnandcharlie said:


> I use the 25 litre black one, and it's a tight fit under my van. As the waste tank is under the van, the top of the container is usually higher than the bottom of the tank, so I usually can't empty it completely. Extending the waste pipe wouldn't help unless I was on a sloping site. Anything less than 25 litres would drive me nuts, as I'd be constantly emptying it. I have to do it in the cold and driving rain more than you lot with houses :lol:.
> 
> So I want a flat 25 litre one!


We can do you a 'flat' 40 litre one on wheels!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> This maybe what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.toolsnstuff.co.uk/produc...-and-Recycle-Container-10ltr&products_id=4310
> 
> Colin


Not a bad idea but the trouble I would have with this is my grey waste outlet is 40mm and the container looks like it only has a very small inlet hole. Think I would pretty swiftly swamp it from my waste tank. The old black tank I had which TwinTravellers was lucky enough to find had two holes in excess of 40mm and held 30-25ltrs.

peedee


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> witch said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need to fit the black one under the van?
> ...


I would be looking to modify that  I know FWD vans have low floors but the two wastes could be connected together and go into one tank. First thing to consider is putting the spare wheel on the rear door with a smart cover and use the space for a tank.

It is unbelievable how much space under the floor is not utilised on some van conversions. My RWD PVC is only 5.5 metres long but *under the floor *is:
130L fuel tank
90L fresh water
90L grey water
35L LPG tank
2X 110Amp batteries (and space for another small one) 
2.3 Kw Onan genny
Additionally there are 2 waterproof lockers cut into the cills each side behind the rear wheels. Also big pull out "beeny box" thing on one side about 4 cubic feet 8O Then I struggle to carry my fold up chairs having to resort to the shower room. Usually leave them behind now and take the ones that fold like an umbrella, they fit in the beeny box :lol:

The oil drainer Colin posted looked ideal, only 5" high and a good price 8)

Carol


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to all who have responded and given suggestions.

Witch there is no path between the two that would allow free drainage. I replaced the pipe from the shower recently and had to use the original run (slightly modified) for that reason. I would love to be able to change the layout under my floor but with the minimal ground clearance would need a ramp or a pit and I can find neither near me. 

Ground clearance precludes the use of some of the portable tank suggestions as well, the Trafic ground clearance is very small indeed, I've had cars with far more. I can't get under it, the waste master does but even that can be tight on uneven ground.

Still the oil drain tank looks like it will fit the bill nicely and no need to try and put a 6 inch long hose in. Yes 6" :roll: I told you the ground clearance was tight!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Frank
> 
> I have the 21W grey one from Fiamma - I use it for draining the tank when there's no motorhome service points, but it takes up a fair bit of space. Don't forget that outdoorbits do fiamma stuff :wink:


All Fiamma products too deep or too large to stow. If I go to a site for a week I take the wastemaster. Thanks anyway


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> ......or this-collapsible bucket
> 
> http://uk.shopping.com/xGS-folding bucket~NS-1~linkin_id-8016430
> 
> 11 litres


I do have a collapsable bucket but the ground clearance is so small that it has to be partially collapsed to fit. Then at a certain point of 'fullness' it tends to collapse some more leading to a mess. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We bought a slimline container from the NEC show 18 months ago. It is exactly like your first picture but not as deep. It fits under our Tribute, which is very low to the ground. Can't remember the name of the company but they were from Hull.

Pammy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If it comes to you pammy still interested my research has thrown up 5 so far (thanks to help on here) the attachment shows them with capacities from 5 to 16 litre


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

What about this on ebay. Looks exactlly like mine which has screw top on the side and another on the top.

ebay.co.uk


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

sorry 
I failed to give the ebay link
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WASTE-WATER-SLIDE-UNDER-TANK-CARAVAN-CAMPING-MOTORHOME_W0QQitemZ360055574454QQihZ023QQcategoryZ76066QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have also found >this one< on the CC's On Line Trader. Identical to the one on ebay but with a trolley for £5. Think you have to log in before you can see it though?

peedee


----------

